# Cannondale Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, LX Umwerfer



## carschi (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

verkaufe nagelneue Cannondale Teile, da ich diese an meinem Taurine ausgetauscht habe. Und zwar:

Cannondale C3 Lenker, Länge 580mm, Klemmung 25,4mm, Farbe schwarz

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110208254387&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001

Cannondale Headshok Vorbau, Länge 120mm, Klemmung 31,8mm mit reduzierhülse auf 25,4mm

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110208255043&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001

Cannondale C3 Sattelstütze, Länge 350mm, 31,6mm Klemmung, 16mm offest

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110208747717&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001

Shimano LX Umwerfer FD-M 581 Down Swing, Klemmung 34,8mm

Alles nagelneu und unbenutzt.


----------

